# XFX Launches 8500GT, 8600GT, 8600GTS in India



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2007)

XFX introduced its latest range of graphics cards in the GeForce 8 series. The new 8 Series cards is made up of the Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT, 8600 GT and 8600 GTS.
*www.tech2.com/media/images/img_5619_8600gt_450x360.jpg

Sunny Narain—VP, Sales and Marketing, XFX—HongKong, said, "The GeForce 8 series will deliver unparallel levels of graphics realism and performance and will help gamers to get the best graphics without burning deep pockets." He further added, "With the new series XFX is ready to cater to a larger audience base including users looking in for performance as well as Enthusiasts who need nothing but the best."

For starters, advanced unified architecture will improve 3D game features creating more lifelike character animation and rich, immersive gaming environments. The Nvidia Lumenex engine will deliver incredible image quality and stunning High Dynamic Range (HDR) lighting effects with twice the precision of previous generations. A high-speed memory interface and dual-link DVI output is going to enable extreme HD gaming at resolutions up to 2560x1600.

"DirectX 10 unified architecture in 8600 is going to provide sheer delight and entertainment to gamers as well as well as help improving Vista performance dramatically," said Mr. Kapal Pansari, Business Manager, Rashi Peripherals introducing the new series.

Some of the innovative technologies that the 8600 graphics series boasts of are Dual Dual-Link Technology, HDTV Ready and HD Gaming, SLI Ready, Dual DVI and DVI to Analog adapter. Besides the 8600 GTS series boasts of HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection (HDCP) a technology to protect digital entertainment content. HDCP has been implemented across both DVI and HDMI interfaces.

The latest 8 Series cards are certified for Microsoft Windows Vista, and are essential for accelerating the Windows Vista Experience. The cards will enable faster desktop response time, support multiple monitors and provide instant access to multiple open windows for more efficient multi-tasking.

XFX 8600 series graphics card will be available along with 3 years warranty at a suggested end user price beginning Rs 6,200 for 8500GT, Rs 10,000 for 8600 GT and Rs 16,500 for 8600 GTS from all the 50 Rashi branches and select Rashi partners across India.

Source: *www.tech2.com/india/news/graphics-pc-addon-cards/xfx-launches-8500gt-8600gt-8600gts-in-india/5209/0

The prices are more than expected... still its good news..


----------



## Pravas (Apr 26, 2007)

if i am not wrong,atleast its better than some of high Priced Xfx 7 series. Yeah price is  affordable. Can you please give me some info about its availability in Kolkata. If not kolkata, atlease other place.


----------



## Goten (Apr 26, 2007)

When will i get a desktop.

LOL.

Lappy lappy lappy.

I wanna settle down in ma home n get a desktop.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ambandla (Apr 26, 2007)

Isn't ATI X1950 better than 8600, thought it's DX9 card?


----------



## Who (Apr 26, 2007)

^
yes you are right, also don't buy the card from XFX they are bit overpriced, also they have very few 86xx cards in stock, its best to wait if you want to buy a 86xx card.


----------



## sabret00the (Apr 27, 2007)

Wait for some more time and viability of these cards will be proven and price correction is also expected in the next 2-3 months....*click here to find out more*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55389


----------



## Superfrag (Apr 27, 2007)

x1950 does perform better.
but then u are forgetting it is dx10 as well as unified shaders.
its like comapring 7600 and 6800


----------



## sabret00the (May 1, 2007)

*Can anyone answer 2 questions of mine?*
*1)How does the 8600GT & 8600GTS stand up when compared to Nvidia range of graphics cards only including Dx9 and Dx10?*
*2)Is Zebronics or Leadtek going to launch the 8600 range of cards?*


----------

